# "I've got aN I/P Psych Question



## dannimom (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone have evidence of how to bill a Saturday visit on an I/P psych floor when the psychiatrist does not have any face to face time with the patient?  The psychiatrist takes the report from the mental health staff and makes changes to the patients medications as well as the medical record.  In the past we have billed a 99231 for this service, but recently questions have come up from this billing standpoint?  Any suggestions to what else may be billed instead of a 99231 if this is not proper?

Thanks

Danielle


----------



## ndhight (May 1, 2008)

What about 90862 for the medication management and 90885 for the psychiatric evaluation of hosptial records, other psychiatric reports, and other accumulated data for medical diagnostic purposes. Or 90899 unlisted psychiatric service. I would use caution though on the unlisted one. Hope this helps.
Nichole
CPC-A

p.s. 99231 towards the bottom description of the code states that typically 15 minutes at bedside AND on the pt's floor. I wouldn't use this code because it isn't face to face.


----------



## 1073358 (Jun 6, 2008)

nc246970 said:


> What about 90862 for the medication management and 90885 for the psychiatric evaluation of hosptial records, other psychiatric reports, and other accumulated data for medical diagnostic purposes. Or 90899 unlisted psychiatric service. I would use caution though on the unlisted one. Hope this helps.
> Nichole
> CPC-A
> 
> p.s. 99231 towards the bottom description of the code states that typically 15 minutes at bedside AND on the pt's floor. I wouldn't use this code because it isn't face to face.



I would not bill for this. There was no face to face time involved.


----------

